# Understanding Tron et Berthet (Ideale) Saddle Models



## juvela (Dec 26, 2018)

-----

Came across this blog post explaining the maker's models -

https://www.ebykr.com/ideale-saddles-and-clips/

---

Here are a few catalogue pages and adverts from yesteryear -

1953 -










1969 -





1977 -









Ron Kitching, early 1980's





-----


----------



## bikerbluz (Dec 27, 2018)

Very cool


----------



## PfishB (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks, haven't come across this site previously.  Bookmarking this one.


----------



## juvela (Dec 27, 2018)

-----

In pondering the T & B models it is wise to remember that the maker had other marques as well.  

Three of these were FRANCEIX, NOREX & BIM.  

Some models were produced across badges such as the Nr. 4 and Nr. 39.

-----


----------



## petritl (Dec 27, 2018)

I have the remains of an Oscar Egg saddle, the chassis is stamped Idéale


----------



## juvela (Dec 27, 2018)

-----

The alloy framed T & B saddles had frames from CEGEDUR, a company which produced alloy fittings for motorcycles, bicycles & other applications.









The brand name is an acronym formed of the full company name _Companie Generale Du Duralumin._

Two additional  bicycle products manufactured were pedals and hubs -









Dural frame tubing was also made under the brand name Duralinox -









-----


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 29, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> The alloy framed T & B saddles had frames from CEGEDUR, a company which produced alloy fittings for motorcycles, bicycles & other applications.
> 
> ...



Love those pedals, when are they dated to?


----------



## juvela (Dec 29, 2018)

-----

Have no dating information on any of the CEGEDUR products.

If you would wish to explore further suggest visitation upon the francophone fora such as Tonton and veloretrocourse.

https://forum.tontonvelo.com/

http://veloretrocourse.proboards.com/

[registration is required and is free]

For anglophone sources you could vector to bikeforums.net &/or the Classic Rendezvous email list.

Each of these have a number of experts on the cycle products of France.

-----


----------



## eshew (Jan 14, 2019)

I can't find any information on mine... Although I'm guessing miss range touring saddle is pretty much it


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 15, 2019)

eshew said:


> I can't find any information on mine... Although I'm guessing miss range touring saddle is pretty much it
> 
> View attachment 933336




Sorry but had trouble posting the link.  Here's pics from the site explaining your Ideale No.76 saddle.


----------



## juvela (Jan 15, 2019)

eshew said:


> I can't find any information on mine... Although I'm guessing miss range touring saddle is pretty much it
> 
> View attachment 933336




-----

Thank you for posting your saddle.

The T & B model Nr. 76 is covered in the ebykr article listed above where a launch date of 1955 is given.

Is your saddle pillar an ANPI?

For readers interested in T & B history there is a detailed article here with lots of imagery, including factory interior scenes -

http://histoireduvaldepitres.blogspot.com/2017/12/tron-et-berthet-la-selle-ideale.html

Also ebykr has a second T & B article here :

https://www.ebykr.com/ideale-saddles-behind-leather-curtain/

Vintage bicycle blogger discusses leather saddles, including T & B products, here :

https://restoringvintagebicycles.com/category/saddles/

https://restoringvintagebicycles.com/?s=saddles&submit=Search

Hope this helps a bit.  

-----


----------



## eshew (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks for the information, I had guessed that the saddle was older than the 1983 Ritchey it came on. Honestly I'm a bit out of my league on old saddles, this is my first leather saddle. 

No idea what ANPI is. The seat post looks to be a plain model with the head kept in place with collar & bolt.


----------



## juvela (Jan 15, 2019)

-----

Thank you for the additional pillar image.

Looks to be consumer modified.  Probably done to get a pillar of the correct diameter for a given application.

ANPI is a Spanish brand which made a copy of the Campagnolo Record saddle pillar.

Some of their pillars are unmarked and some are stamped "ANPI."

Any markings the pillar may have expressed when new are now gone due to the modification.


-----


----------

